# "95 N15 Pulsar Project



## Big Rock (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi People
I recently purchased a 1995 N15 with a GA15De (Auto) 2dr. I want to convert it to manual and fit an SR16VE N1. this is my first project and living in Barbados i think a small engine can do what i want (only 166sq miles of land area).

For now i'm looking to paint it up and drive it untill i source the engine. I've stripped it and will take it to the bodywork and painter shortly. will post picture later. My first question is does any one know if the gear shirft and linkages from the U13 Bluebird would work with this setup?


----------

